# friction shifter w/Alfine?



## nm13 (Jun 5, 2005)

I have an NOS XT friction shifter. Can it be made to work with an Alfine hub? Will any bar top friction shifter work? Paul thumbies?? Any ideas?


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

The shifting on Shimano IGH has to be very percise in order to work fine.
I don't know if the cable "course" is constant , or "logaritmical" (if I can it so)

The adjustments on the barrel are crutial with shimano shifters , a little too loose /too tight , and it's skipping like hell. I can only see nightmare rides with a friction shifter....... IMHO


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

No.

Jtek is working on a thumbie, but friction is not good.


----------



## jmpg (Sep 17, 2008)

Thumbie,

Prior to this development would a JTEK barcon and a PAUL's thumbie work. 

I've thought it would be more comfortable with the shifter above the handle bar and allow multiple gear shifts.


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 9, 2007)

Could be done.


----------



## Surly29 (Jun 8, 2009)

The JTEK barend shifters don't come apart and therefore can't be used with Paul's thumbies. I was thinking about trying a Travel Agent to get my 8-speed barends to work, but now I'm afraid I may damage the hub.

JTEK assures me they are working on thumb-mount shifters, but no ETA.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

mrbubbles said:


> Could be done.


That is a gorgeous bike! You'd be doing some standing on the big climbs though with that big ring.

You'd also be going really fast down hill!

Drew


----------

